# Frankenstein costume- ShatteredFx



## WereEagle19 (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm liking this! Let me know if you need any help or ideas to keep you moving.


----------



## neomage2021 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks! Any ideas on ways to make steam punk accessories? I'm going to need to make the leg brace, shackles, and a few odds and ends


----------



## WereEagle19 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hmm... those are tough ones. For the shackles I'd recommend buying a fake set from a costume store and then possibly giving a new coat of paint to make it look rusted or whatever effect you might be going for. The leg braces are going to be a bit trickier. There's always the possibility of buying actual braces and modifying them for your purposes, but that might be costly. A cheaper route might to build a pair of of PVC piping and applying a gear mechanism for the knees. I also know that some costume stores sell bags of miscellaneous plastic gears and other steam punk esk items to use. They're light weight and effective. You could also visit a hardware store to buy actual parts, but you might want to keep them cheap because that will build up costs quickly.


----------



## neomage2021 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas. I just got in my sheet of 3" thick upholstery foam and made a duct tape dummy of myself. Spent the last few hours being wrapped in duct tape, having it cut off, then taping it back up and stuffing it. I'm going to start sculltping the muscle suit out of the foam tonight or tomorrow. Here are some pics of the dummy


----------

